# Almost 5 months old and never tired.



## romano (Jun 15, 2012)

[Hello everybody! 

My wife and I are on our first vizsla, Luca, and we are having trouble getting to calm down. We walk him twice a day and exercise him on the backyard about 45 minutes to an hour daily. We are also in a puppy training class. He's a
Complete terror in the class. No matter how many treats or techniques, he's so hyped up he can't control himself. 

We love his high energy, but sometimes he needs to be calm. Basically, I'm asking for suggestions on keeping him well exercised. 

Ask me anything that you think is relevant and help me get this puppy tired!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/08/pet-or-sporting-dog.html

romano.
Where in the world are you? What is your dog's "purpose"? Energy direction having a purpose is much better with Hungarian Pointers than just draining energy. 

Why did you get a Hungarian Pointer? Remember this is a hunting dog. If you spend time in "the field" with your dog, you will both find happiness.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## romano (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply RBD. Your blog definitely gives me something to think about. 

We live in Orlando and are lucky to have Tampa Vizsla club nearby. Our goals with the dog are to make him wonderful pet, but also give him some purpose or job. We are trying to train for obedience or field trials and I'm hoping to actually do some upland hunting with him. I've never really been a hunter, but i owe it to the dog to give it a shot!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/pheasant-hunt-opening-day.html

My first pheasant hunt just three years ago. Great to watch your dog do what nature and good breeding created.

Good luck.
RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/pheasant-hunt-opening-day.html
> 
> My first pheasant hunt just three years ago. Great to watch your dog do what nature and good breeding created.
> 
> ...


Was that really only three years ago? Wow... seems so distant now. 
Like the old cigarette commercial - 'You've come a long way Baby!"
Ken


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

How do you tire a crazy pup? Off-leash hikes/swims... & lots of them!

Oh, & the best is yet to come - took our pup who's almost a year old on a 1.5 hour hike/swim yesterday. She covered over 3 miles (up & down hills with some rock climbing mixed in), slept a couple of hours & started bouncing off the walls again at home. Gotta love that Vizsla energy!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

romano said:


> Thanks for the reply RBD. Your blog definitely gives me something to think about.
> 
> We live in Orlando and are lucky to have Tampa Vizsla club nearby. Our goals with the dog are to make him wonderful pet, but also give him some purpose or job. We are trying to train for obedience or field trials and I'm hoping to actually do some upland hunting with him. I've never really been a hunter, but i owe it to the dog to give it a shot!


That's the spirit!!!  I also had no intention of hunting again.......................until I got a V!!! Now, I can think of no greater pleasure than being out in the bush stalking Deer with my red bird dog!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds like my Sophie! I have to say - just stick it out about three more months, and it will get better! When Sophie was a pup NOTHING tired her out completely BUT mental exercise would take up more of her energy than just free-roaming off leash runs. But still it's challenging because the attention span is 0! You have to train it! Good luck


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My pup is mister energy too!!! 

I agree with the off lead walks, swimming, and runs but make them tired mentally.

If you give them all their food in the bowl stop doing this. Make them work for it. Hide the food around the house and teach them how to find it. Get kongs, or other treat dispensing toys.

Train them lots using their dinner. 

Basically you can also tire them mentally and a well rounded pup needs to have both mental and physical exercise.


----------

